# USG Paperfaced Metal Bead



## wadedrywall (Jun 3, 2015)

<P>I've been using the USG paperfaced metal bead for about 7 years. Every once and a while I would get a whole box with bowed bead in it. More recently its gotten worse with about half the boxes I buy being bowed. It seems to be a factory defect, not anything damaged by the supplier. The problem I have is if the bead is bowed out of the box, its bowed on the wall. I can fight it and straighten it, but I end up spending double the time I should per piece than if the bead is nice and straight out of the box.</P>
<P>Anybody else seem to notice this?</P>


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I used to use it before No coat. We thought that happened when the stockers would let the boxes hit the floor too hard. They'd set one end on the floor and drop the other end, but I'm not sure if that's what causes it. We got a lot of beads that bowed. Try No coat for a while and see if can get used to using it. I like it more than paper on metal.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with PA. I use to use USG paper-faced metal, but switched to No Coat & I really like them. 
Of course, now I'm flirting with the idea of giving the Trim Tex lineup a serious try. So far the biggest problem with Trim Tex has been the local suppliers not stocking much of the product line.
Long ago I asked if anyone has switched from No Coat to Trim Tex and never got any feedback. Is any such person out there?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Havent tried no coat yet but i am on the trim tex wagon hardcore love the stuff


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Wimpy65 said:


> I agree with PA. I use to use USG paper-faced metal, but switched to No Coat & I really like them. Of course, now I'm flirting with the idea of giving the Trim Tex lineup a serious try. So far the biggest problem with Trim Tex has been the local suppliers not stocking much of the product line. Long ago I asked if anyone has switched from No Coat to Trim Tex and never got any feedback. Is any such person out there?


Are you talking No-Coat sticks?


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

D A Drywall said:


> Are you talking No-Coat sticks?


Yes. I do also use No Coat 325 & 450.
So far I've only used the Trim Tex products a few times. I'm taking the Trim Tex class in July, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Enjoy the class guys i would have to be the biggest fan of trim tex to the point i would fly over to do the course just can afford it i wish we had it if i win some bigger bids maybe ill.come


----------



## wadedrywall (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks PA Rocker and others for your input. I was using nocoat previous to the usg. I had more call backs on nocoat from when the corner gets hit, the nocoat will split about 4 - 6 inches right on the very point of the corner and that is a hassle to fix. I've had no call backs on the usg bead. I don't believe that setting one end down and then dropping the other would be the cause of the bow in the bead. The other thing I do like about the USG paperfaced metal bead is the wax coating that keeps the paper from fuzzing when sanding. 
Has anybody seen other brands of paperfaced metal bead with the wax coating on it?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't know about wax coatings, but Bailey metals makes a paperface bead that resists fuzz really well, mind you there's rarely any time I run into that issue. I never had any problems with installing usg beads anywhere apart from where the framing or the boarding caused a problem. There is a lot of crap lumber here so we face particular challenges with this.

When the framing is straight, I always have had consistent results installing any brand paper beads with applicator and a roller. I don't have as much control getting the piece straight without a roller. Bowed beads straighten up for me with the pressure put on the corner from using it.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

No bowed bead, fuzzed corners, dents, or split noses here using mudset bead from TT :thumbsup:. It really does make a big difference for a company that is required to come back and fix everything that other trades do to your work. Nothing bud muset low profile gets stocked on our jobs.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Where have you been TF?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Been busy! Work, coaching baseball, playing baseball, planning our wedding, and buying a house! Had a lot of things going on lol. Also bought a boat so I can add some to the hunting fishing thread


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Been busy! Work, coaching baseball, playing baseball, planning our wedding, and buying a house! Had a lot of things going on lol. Also bought a boat so I can add some to the hunting fishing thread


Right on TF. Best of luck on all the above.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

wadedrywall said:


> <P>I've been using the USG paperfaced metal bead for about 7 years. Every once and a while I would get a whole box with bowed bead in it. More recently its gotten worse with about half the boxes I buy being bowed. It seems to be a factory defect, not anything damaged by the supplier. The problem I have is if the bead is bowed out of the box, its bowed on the wall. I can fight it and straighten it, but I end up spending double the time I should per piece than if the bead is nice and straight out of the box.</P>
> <P>Anybody else seem to notice this?</P>


It's the way the dumb chit's carry the boxes that ur getting bent beads! They carry them on there flat as 2 on there side if u no what I mean?


----------

